
Six-Second Commercials Are Coming to NFL Games on Fox - Mz
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/30/business/media/nfl-six-second-commercials.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15137152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15137152)

Just an hour earlier

